# Bosch GET75-6N Sander



## bp2878 (Jan 5, 2019)

I've use this sander for about 6 months now and love it. I really wanted the Festool Rotex as I already have the ETS125 5" finishing sander but the price tag of nearly $700 wasn't happening. Watched allot of review videos comparing the Bosch, Rotex, and makita sanders and this one was not only the cheapest but seemed equal to the festool in every test. I have never used the rotex so I can't compare the two, but I can say the Bosch is awesome. I only use 80 grit paper on it, any sanding done with finer grits is done with the festool. The turbo mode takes the material down so much faster that 40 grit on the finish sander, which was my previous method. Literarily cuts my initial sanding of panels down by about 75%. I wish festool offered female plug-it sockets in the US so I could utilized my cord/hose setup that I use for the 125. 

Anyone wanting a Rotex but needing a cheaper option should definitely consider this one. It is worth the price and a game changer in my shop.


----------

